# Crickets or Locusts



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

What do ya say people.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Crickets fine. Locust not sure. If your ever in doubt, don't do it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> If your ever in doubt, don't do it.


 that's a good philosphy :nod:


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

you cant go wrong there


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

both OK - just dont let them escape


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think large crickets will do


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

don't feed adult locusts ... too much wing and undigestible rubbish, instead feed gut loaded hoppers .... much the same as you would to reptiles or spiders.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

ok so whats the story with other insects ? the likes of Moths and same ? I take it they wont cause any harm but as you said when in doubt...


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

Make sure to remove wings from the moths first because they are covered with poison powder and may sicken or kill your fish







.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I feed grasshoppers and crickets to my fish all the time. And June Bugs too.


----------

